# Turkey in winter?



## 126505 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi everyone I found the forum from looking up travel to Turkey information in search engines. 

From initial general reading I get the impression that the winter temperatures along Turkey's southern mediterranean coast are similar to those in southern Spain and the Algarve, is this accurate? I wintered in Sp & the Algarve once and whilst mainly o'k many of the evenings could get rather chilly following high pressure sunny days.

Also is there a way around the 3 month tourist visa situation, such as crossing over into Syria for a week or two and then returning?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We looked at that option, here are some weather stats.


All statistics are based on local 30 year avareges. Source theweathernetwork.com




Jerez Southern Spain

Temperature (mean) °C
J F M A M J J A S O N D
11 12 14 15 18 22 25 26 24 19 14 11
Precipitation Total mm
J	F	M	A	M	J	J	A	S	O	N	D
101 78 53 54 38 19 2 5 20 61 109 106
Sunshine Hours
J	F	M	A	M	J	J	A	S	O	N	D
184 173 233 233 296 314 355 339 257 226 184 167

Marrakech, Morocco.
Temperature (mean) °C
J	F	M	A	M	J	J	A	S	O	N	D
12 14 16 17 21 24 28 28 25 21 16 13
Precipitation Total mm
J	F	M	A	M	J	J	A	S	O	N	D
32 38 38 39 24 5 1 3 6 24 41 31
Sunshine hours
J	F	M	A	M	J	J	A	S	O	N	D
221 209 248 255 287 315 335 316 264 245 214 221

Antalya Turkey
Temperature °C
J	F	M	A	M	J	J	A	S	O	N	D
Max 15 15 18 21 25 30 34 34 31 26 21 17
Min 6 6 8 11 15 19 22 22 19 15 11 8
Mean 10 10 13 16 20 25 28 28 25 20 15 11
Precipitation Total mm
J	F	M	A	M	J	J	A	S	O	N	D
238 191 102 48 28 9 5 2 13 70 150 223
Number of days where precipitation is greater than 1mm
J	F	M	A	M	J	J	A	S	O	N	D
10 10 7 5 3 1 1 0 1 4 6 10



Sorry, it did not copy from the original too well but should still be understandable. That is odd as it looks fine till I press submit, if I could edit on the preview page I could correct it. I cannot attach the original as the site does not allow a text document to be attached. If you have difficulty reading it please pm me with your email address and I will email you the original, or copy and paste it into a word doc and space it out. Anyway it looks as though we will go to Morocco, Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Turkey in Winter

And I thought you just had cranberry sauce with it.

Andy


----------



## 126505 (Aug 3, 2009)

I eat turkey any season without cranberry sauce. :wink:

Thanks for the charts erneboy

I subsequently found this ste which displays it as a selectable graph (Find town / click on history / select month/ then 4 weeks in dropdown menu / max / min etc)

Alanya
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=150&REGION=0005&LAND=TU

Which looks to have higher minimums than Antalya
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...RT=MIN&LANG=en&1249440068&ZUGRIFF=NORMAL&MD5=

Whereas this is Agadir
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...RT=MIN&LANG=en&1249438060&ZUGRIFF=NORMAL&MD5=

I was down that area in winter around 20 years ago and whilst the weather was very pleasant, I don't know if I fancy Morocco again - has it been overrun since then?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wiilm, it was the rainfall which was tending to put us off, although we have spent time in Turkey before (not in our van) and loved it. We have friends at Akbuk near Didim on the coast so have not entirely ruled it out. 

It would be nice to hear from anyone who has spent a winter there, Alan. 

Edit: Had a look at the sites you used, still looks wet to me, averages over a number of years would be a more reliable indicator. 

I do understand Moroco is busy, but with such good weather it is not surprising.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I have thought this might be an option, so last year I booked 'Malaga' and 'Anatalya' on BBC weather, and monitored them throughout the winter. There was definitely more rainfall in Turkey, and for a period the temperatures were distinctly lower - this was mainly in January iirc.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Wiilm, it was the rainfall which was tending to put us off, although we have spent time in Turkey before (not in our van) and loved it. We have friends at Akbuk near Didim on the coast so have not entirely ruled it out.
> 
> It would be nice to hear from anyone who has spent a winter there, Alan.
> 
> ...


Hi

Try a PM to Don Madge who used to winter in Turkey and preferred it to Morocco

check out

MagBaz Travels

the Williamsons full time in their RV, spent many winters in Greece that I suspect is not too far different from Turkey's climate and have travelled Turkey. Plus lots of info from other long-distance travellers.

 
Keith


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Just some info on turkey. 

As it is a massive country you have to pick the right area as the weather can change from place to place.

The area that i have a holiday villa is as good as anywhere and is protected by a mountain range that gives it a unique climate. It is also a great place for visiting places of interest. My home is in the Mugla province of Fethiye.

I would say that the climate is similar to southeren Europe but slightly wetter but it does vary. I was touring Portugal and Spain in jan last year in gales and cold whilst my turkish friends were basking in sunshine. 

As a place to visit it is a far nicer area than southern Europe but I am biased.

I f you would like any more info then PM me but as I am travelling it may be a while before you get a reply, Cheers, Tom.


----------

